# Vizso VW32L HELP PLEASE



## jonneyboy25 (Jun 20, 2012)

hello 

i have a 32" vizso when i try to turn it on the nothing comes up

the vizso light turns to white as if it was on but nothing is coming on the tv?

see my video to see what its doing

Vizio backlight problem ...help? - YouTube

thanks


----------



## jonneyboy25 (Jun 20, 2012)

another note: i took the back off and did not see any bad capacitors i check power supply board and the main board


----------

